
Ask HN: Example of a Robust TCP Server in Rust? - ralston
Can anyone point me to any code&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;documentation on building a robust TCP server in Rust (noob here)? I&#x27;m finding bits and pieces in the docs, but it would be great to see all the concepts in a single program.<p>Edit: Robust meaning - uses polling, accepts multiple clients (preferably multi-threaded), etc.
======
steveklabnik
If you wanna go low level, mio. High level, Tokio.

The APIs are in flux so the docs aren’t great. In three months, give or take,
it will settle down significantly.

